# Hat jemand von euch gute Erfahrungen mit Netflix?



## RyzA (11. August 2016)

Hallo!


Ich habe mir die letzten Tage diverse Streamingdienste bei Freunden angeguckt. Amazon Prime ist ganz nett und günstig. Aber da sind auch viele unbekannte und nicht so gute Filme mit bei. Vorteil ist der Expressversand, aber so viel bestellen wir da eh nicht.
Maxdome geht so. Heute habe ich die Auswahl von Netflix gesehen und war auf Anhieb begeistert. Viele gute Filme und Serien. Auch relativ neue. Manche Serien werden ja auch exklusiv dafür produziert.
Preis ab 7,99€ für ein 1 Endgerät. Für 2 Geräte wo man gleichzeitig drauf streamen kann 10 Euro. Angeblich jederzeit kündbar. Einen Monat Probeabo.
Ist das wirklich so unkompliziert und seriös?


----------



## DKK007 (12. August 2016)

Dann mach doch erstmal das Probeabo. Danach kannst du dich ja immer noch entscheiden.


----------



## INU.ID (12. August 2016)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die Auswahl von Netflix gesehen


Darf ich fragen wo? Ich wollte mir auch schon mal das Angebot anschauen, komme aber auf der Webseite irgendwie nicht dorthin.


----------



## keinnick (12. August 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Liste vollständig ist, aber hier kannst Du Dir einen Überblick verschaffen: Liste aller Filme und Serien, die bei Netflix verfugbar sind | Wer streamt es?

Zur Eingangsfrage: Ich bin mit Netflix zufrieden und es funktioniert tatsächlich so unkompliziert und ist auch seriös.


----------



## Imperat0r (12. August 2016)

Die Auswahl bei Netflix ist sehr gut. Ich persönlich kenne allerdings die meisten Filme schon.
Das gute an Netflix sind die selbst produzierten Serien. Die Kündigung klappt unkompliziert über die Webseite. 
Man muss sich an keinen Support wenden. Nach zwei Klicks geht alles automatisiert.


----------



## Grestorn (12. August 2016)

Netflix hat ein schreckliches Menü zum Finden von Filmen.

Aber Netflix hat andererseits absolut geniale Netflix-Exklusive Serien. Alleine deswegen lohnt sich Netflix. 

Sense8. Stranger Things. London Spy. Und viele viele mehr.


----------



## RyzA (12. August 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo? Ich wollte mir auch schon mal das Angebot anschauen, komme aber auf der Webseite irgendwie nicht dorthin.


Wurde mir direkt von meinen Nachbarn gezeigt. Es werden sich auch je nachdem welche Filme man geguckt hat die Filme gemerkt und dementsprechend neue Filme vorgeschlagen.  Nach Genre usw. 



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Die Auswahl bei Netflix ist sehr gut. Ich persönlich kenne allerdings die meisten Filme schon.


Die meisten die mir gezeigt wurden kannte ich auch schon. Einige noch nicht. Aber manche kann man sich ja immer wieder mal angucken. Und  viele davon werden im Free TV selten oder gar nicht gezeigt.  Und wenn dann mit Werbung verhunzt.
Und es kommen ja immer auch neue Filme rein.



> Das gute an Netflix sind die selbst produzierten Serien.


Ja auch schon gehört. 


> Die Kündigung klappt unkompliziert über die Webseite.
> Man muss sich an keinen Support wenden. Nach zwei Klicks geht alles automatisiert.


Danke für die Infos! 


Wir werden wohl  ein Probeabo machen.


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

Ich muss sagen das ich Netflix eher Serienfans empfehlen würde, die Film auswahl ist meiner meinung nach noch zu mau aber es wird langsam immer mehr


----------



## jiimknopf (7. Januar 2017)

Benutze Amazon Prime und Netflix relativ häufig, und muss auch sagen für Serien ist Netflix sehr zu empfehlen. Bei Filmen gibt es Bescheidene Auswahl. Wobei die einige Eigenproduktion recht passabel sind  Was ich bei beiden Klasse finde den UHD Support


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall einen Account zu teilen, am Besten mit Freunden oder Familie!
Günstiger und zu dem bietet Netflix tolle Serien an!
Zwar kein GoT aber fast genau so gut ^^


----------



## BenMei (1. März 2017)

Ich habe einen geteilten 4er Acc und muss sagen, dass Netflix mir super gefällt. 
Ab und zu schaue ich zwar mal ein paar Wochen gar nicht, aber dann immer mal wieder auch einige Folgen am Tag.
Die Streamqualität ist super und grade als Pendler gibt es coole Möglichkeiten auch einige Serien runterzuladen und mal z.b. in der Bahn mit schlechtem Empfang zu schauen oder einfach Datenvolumen zu sparen.
Außerdem ist es natürlich super praktisch, dass gesaved wird, wo man aufgehört hat zu schauen.


----------



## Manuelaweiss (6. März 2017)

Netflix ist super für Serien, sie haben auch viele tolle Eigenproduktionen. Allerdings sind sie relativ langsam darin neue Sachen ins Sortiment aufzunehmen und die Filmauswahl ist im Vergleich zu anderen Streamingdiensten eher bescheiden.


----------



## EfimBakrilov18101974 (7. August 2017)

Es gibt keine Werbung. Du siehst natürlich beim Start von Netflix eine Reihe von Filmen und Serien, die ggf. für dich auch interessant sein könnten (abhängig von ihrer Neuheit, deinen Sehgewohnheiten, deinen Ratings). Da du Netflix einen Monat lang kostenlos testen kannst und danach jederzeit das Abo kündigen, musst du dir eigentlich keinen schweren Kopf machen, ob es für dich schickt oder eher nicht. Was es bei Netflix gerade zu sehen gibt, kannst du im Internet rausfinden.


----------

